# Roo And Other's...



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

New ROO29'

Also the mystery has been solved as to the slide on another model...

New floor plan! 30'

New floor plan... 30' also

28RSDS changed too!!!!!


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Interesting....

Looks like on the 1st 30' - they must have a bunk over the couch in the back room?

The second 30' just looks like our 31RQS without a "real wall" in front of the bedroom....

Good designs, but not tempted to trade-in









It will help when we try to convert some friends....wife on board, so the DH might as well give up!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I think the new Roo floor plan will be a big hit in the Toy Hauler Community that needs to haul more people then toys. With the bed open you can still haul at least two full size ATVs and three if you load over the bed.

The new RSDS is nice too, smart to ditch the 2nd door and add two couches, much more family friendly!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I noticed these new models yesterday...

The only temptation about the new Roo is the larger bathroom and perhaps a bit more roominess because of the larger slideout.
I find it strange that the kitchen slides out with the sofa and the fridge is on the opposite side.

The garage area is no larger than our 28krs and trust me...there is no way you would fit any type of ATV in there with the bed down.
I also wouldn't like the fact that the so called "master bedroom" bed is only a full size and has a 2" thick foam mattress that folds against the wall. I like making my bed before we leave with our nice sheets, comforter and pillows and a fold up bed just wouldn't do it for us.

I'm guess I'm just glad after seeing new floorplans that we still love our current Roo and don't feel like we're missing out on anything


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Anyone notice the 25RS-S is missing? I assumed that this was a pretty popular model, at least according to the polls taken on this site. I hate to see it discontinued, but maybe this will make mine worth a little more when it's time to trade up. Well...I'd like to think so anyway.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I kinda like the 28 rsds without two doors. Seems like you gain some space. The pop up model is funky looking.

too bad they dropped the 25rrs and 26kbrs models.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> New ROO29'
> 
> Also the mystery has been solved as to the slide on another model...
> 
> ...


I saw the first 30' model you listed at the 2008 FRVTA show in Tampa. Nice, but it left me wanting a lot. The Master bedroom IS a walk-around, but it's cramped. The rear bedroom area has an accordian door that hangs 12 inches off the ground. The 32BHDS is a much nicer model.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I am not sure I would rely on the stated UVW weight shown on the ROO. Seems very low.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Too bad they didn't make a ROO with the large
walk through bathroom like in the 27RSDS & 26RKS

I'd buy it in the spring!!!!
MaeJae


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I like the new graphics!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I really like the Outback "Loft".
I wonder if you could get a screen room for the ramp. There is a lot of living space in that model!
I bet this trend to go up takes off!


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

I was at the Camping Show last weekend in Hartford,Ct. and they said the 25RSS and the 26 BHRS was discontuined. What a shame.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Airboss said:


> Anyone notice the 25RSS is missing? I assumed that this was a pretty popular model, at least according to the polls taken on this site. I hate to see it discontinued, but maybe this will make mine worth a little more when it's time to trade up. Well...I'd like to think so anyway.


Yes I noticed a bunch of trailer missing including my 26KBRS and others! I surfed around on the Keystone site and they still list the 25RSS and 26KBRS under
2008 models so I'm not sure what's going on?

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm not completely sold on the 2 couches in the 28RSDS.








The Wardrobe up front looks smaller, which is a shame.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Nathan said:


> I'm not completely sold on the 2 couches in the 28RSDS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually kinda liked that... More seating area for more
guests inside.(inclement weather) Or if you opened them up more could lay
and watch a movie... (together as a family)

MaeJae


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

The 18RS came and went very quickly.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I wish our Roo had the dual couches like the new RSDS. We have had a problem in the past where we had guest and were inside the camper (due to weather, etc.) It is really annoying to try and carry on a conversation with people sitting on the couch and in the dinette instead of facing each other. I often end up sitting on a pillow on the TV cabinet.

Since the 28ft Roo is based on the RSDS, I would expect that it will be changed to a similar configuration.


----------



## grambo (Jul 30, 2007)

I saw a new Outback fiver yesterday in a Wal-Mart parking lot: I think being transported by one of those transport services, but anyway it had a new front cap kinda like the Cougars have. I liked it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, has anyone seen any new Outback fivers? Where are the bedroom slides I've heard about?









Mark


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

mswalt said:


> OK, has anyone seen any new Outback fivers? Where are the bedroom slides I've heard about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was happening in 2009









The BR Slide is one of the reasons we went to the Challenger.

I now see where the 29BHS went - It's been Roo'd


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Humpty said:


> OK, has anyone seen any new Outback fivers? Where are the bedroom slides I've heard about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was happening in 2009









The BR Slide is one of the reasons we went to the Challenger.

I now see where the 29BHS went - *It's been Roo'd*








[/quote]

LMAO ... now that is funny!!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I noticed these new models yesterday...
> 
> The only temptation about the new Roo is the larger bathroom and perhaps a bit more roominess because of the larger slideout.
> I find it strange that the kitchen slides out with the sofa and the fridge is on the opposite side.
> ...


Too bad the ROO didn't come with an AERO Bed option!!!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Has anyone seen the new 2008 BHKS at any of the shows? The separate stand alone queen and two bunks has peaked the DW interest.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Dorothe (Jan 27, 2008)

FlashG said:


> I am not sure I would rely on the stated UVW weight shown on the ROO. Seems very low.


I am considering buying the outback 26rs. How well does it tow with your vehicle. Do you think you could go up to the 28rkss?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

biga said:


> Since the 28ft Roo is based on the RSDS, I would expect that it will be changed to a similar configuration.


Not unless they do away with the 2nd door in the 28krs. In our opinion, that would be highly unfortunate! Our 1st "design requirement" for any TT to be considered was 2 doors! Oh well - we have our 28krs *with 2 doors *and no desire to trade it - EVER!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

SugarGirl said:


> I am not sure I would rely on the stated UVW weight shown on the ROO. Seems very low.


I am considering buying the outback 26rs. How well does it tow with your vehicle. Do you think you could go up to the 28rkss?
[/quote]

What is your tow vehicle? If your greater than a 3/4 ton you'll be ok.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

A couple of interesting floorplans but nothing so nice that I want to trade. It seems like Keystone has a pretty big hole in their line-up with the deletion of the 25RSS, 26RS, 26KBRS, and 27RSDS. Basically they go from less than 25 feet to greater than 30 feet length with nothing in between. When we were shopping a 30 foot trailer was too long and the sub 25 foot models didn't have enough space. If I were buying now with the same tow vehicle as we had then I would have to look at a different brand.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I expect these models have been given the ax - - - and the perceived gaps will be filled (relatively) soon with new models. Geeeesh - if they did it in the other order (new models released first) whatever would Outbackers have to speculate about







except, of course, "Why would they invest in _THIS_ new model when they already have the XXXXX? I don't see any significant difference...."


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm tossed on the new 28RSDS. I really like having the two doors, as sometimes the places we go are not good for one of the doors. Now, having the two sofa's would be great.


----------



## yesallmine (Mar 3, 2007)

I am disappointed in the new RSDS--having two doors was one of the reasons we chose this model.I think the double sofas will feel cramped--just like when you have the sofa and dinette across from eash other without a big slideout.The two doors make it so you are never "trapped" at the end when many people are inside .Its also great when the kids are asleep in the bunk area--you dont disturb them.The armoire definitely looks smaller--thats a shame because that huge armoire holds so much!!! Personally--we wont be trading this year!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

yesallmine said:


> I am disappointed in the new RSDS--having two doors was one of the reasons we chose this model.I think the double sofas will feel cramped--just like when you have the sofa and dinette across from eash other without a big slideout.The two doors make it so you are never "trapped" at the end when many people are inside .Its also great when the kids are asleep in the bunk area--you dont disturb them.The armoire definitely looks smaller--thats a shame because that huge armoire holds so much!!! Personally--we wont be trading this year!!


I was thinking the 2 sofas would be nice if weather drove us inside. Then you could sit across from each other and talk. The dinnette gets a bit cramped when you have 4 adults...so the 2 sofas would be nice.

Having said that, I LOVE my 2nd door. I can't image not having it. I'll be holding on to my 28RSS for a long time to come.


----------

